
Show HN: Email PaaS Pricing (for former Mandrill users) - ROFISH
http://rofish.net/mailpricing.html
======
fiatjaf
What has happened to Mandrill?

~~~
detaro
Restructured pricing, now require a paid Mailchimp account as well. See here
for HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170713)

